# next problem! 2 hermis in with 5 females!



## mr_medi_bud (Oct 25, 2011)

so i have the dreaded thrips under control,so far,but i have a much bigger problem.....

i had been given 3 fem clones 2 nl5xhaze and 1 moroccan x afgahn and i popped some beans i got in a bag....... BIG MISTAKE! outa four bagseed plants that all showed fem preflowers and bloomed like females,2 have hermied.   bad times.

im surprised how fast they hermied,it seems like it happened over 3 days,i dont think they where there 3 days ago,did i miss seeing them or do they appear that fast?

i now have two of the bagseed plants and three fem clones,whats the chances of the remaning bagseed plants goin hermi on me. and how soon will i be able to tell if the 3 clones have been pollenated?

i have four weeks left on thur till harvest.

do i pull the two bagseed and hope for the best?
do i keep them and hope for the best?
is the damage already done?

thanx for rerading my ramblings!!!

peace!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 25, 2011)

did you notice if any of the podsacks had opened yet if not they may not have dropped pollen.

My last grow I had 2 plants and one hermied  around 5 and a half six weeks.  I actually just looked daily and picked all the ballsacks off, and  I had barely any seeds but  it was late in flower.  If i had 5 more fems I would prob just pull em to keep ferom pollinatin my whole grow and future grows as well.


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Oct 25, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> did you notice if any of the podsacks had opened yet if not they may not have dropped pollen.
> 
> My last grow I had 2 plants and one hermied  around 5 and a half six weeks.  I actually just looked daily and picked all the ballsacks off, and  I had barely any seeds but  it was late in flower.  If i had 5 more fems I would prob just pull em to keep ferom pollinatin my whole grow and future grows as well.



i found 6 different clumps of sacks but only one open sack. its not looking good is it???!


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Oct 25, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i notice i get 3 differnt kinda of hermies, some are straight hermies from the seed and produce "sacks" with the female flowers and will open and pollinate other females very easily, ruin whole crops quick. they actually hang.



thats them!! dirty little hangers!! only one sack was open,i assume this is enough to ruin the rest?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 25, 2011)

Not necessarily only one sack I mean you will have some seeds probably but its not a complete loss I would still consider pulling the hermis though


----------

